# Hog hunting land for lease, dublin ga



## BOWKILL (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys,
I have a lease just outside of Dublin GA, 360 acres. It has a lot of water/cover/pig sign on the property. 

I am looking for some guys to lease the pig hunting rights from NOW-beginning of deer season. 

$600 gets you the hunting rights. 

You are welcome to check out the property to make sure it's what you are looking for. 

I would prefer still hunting, no dogs. But if it comes down to it, I'm open to offers. 

PM me your email and I will send maps. 
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## pitbull (Jun 17, 2010)

If it comes down to it let me know. Ive gotta a couple mutts who loves finding pigs!


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 17, 2010)

360 acres would take about 30 minutes to cover with good dogs...any open fields


----------



## johnf (Jun 18, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> 360 acres would take about 30 minutes to cover with good dogs...any open fields


we get excited to get that much land


----------



## william johnson (Jun 20, 2010)

600 to hunt 360 acres until mid sep that dont sound fair to me.U cant let some of the guys off this form hunt it for free sounds like u want the hogs gone anyway


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm on a lease right now +/- 500 acres.  20 or so permanent ground blinds.  A camp with electricity, running water, sheltered camp kitchen with stove/microwave/sink/etc, and toilet/shower on site.  Food plots are being put in at the right time.

It's a year-round membership for $600.  I can hunt deer, hogs, turkey, dove, and anything else that's legal.  There's high-lands and swampy low-lands and a stream that runs along the property in one of my favorite spots.  

I can't see paying $600 for 360 acres simply for summer-time hog hunting rights.


----------



## ATC (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't see paying $600 for 360 acres simply for summer-time hog hunting rights.[/QUOTE]

Some people are just too greedy.  They think that they can get premium prices for not so premium products/services.

I too think thats way over priced, but as someone I just took on a little hunt said last weekend, I'm (and other soldiers) are spoiled, only having to pay $30 a year for hunting rights to 200,000 acres.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 23, 2010)

They might be "spoiled" but its not like they dont deserve it!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah it was nice on Stewart..but 600 is high. Theres a club not too far from me listed on here for that price for a membership..its 1700 acres..lol Seems like he wants someone to pay his deer lease.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 24, 2010)

ATC said:


> I can't see paying $600 for 360 acres simply for summer-time hog hunting rights.



Some people are just too greedy.  They think that they can get premium prices for not so premium products/services.

I too think thats way over priced, but as someone I just took on a little hunt said last weekend, I'm (and other soldiers) are spoiled, only having to pay $30 a year for hunting rights to 200,000 acres.[/QUOTE]

I avoid hunting Fort Benning if at all possible.  The only thing I do there is run traps and nothing more.  I've seen too much ugliness between hunters -- especially retirees that think "this is my hunting spot" just because they've been going to the same place for 15 years.  I prefer to deal with a private club with access to private land with a club President who can settle disputes and give people the boot who are unsportsmanlike.  That's personal preference though.  Not knocking the good folks that hunt military reservations.  I'd just rather not deal with the headache.


----------



## idsman75 (Jun 24, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Yeah it was nice on Stewart..but 600 is high. Theres a club not too far from me listed on here for that price for a membership..its 1700 acres..lol Seems like he wants someone to pay his deer lease.



$600 isn't bad considering all of the food plots and permanent ground blinds that have been put in -- not to mention all the amenities.  I guess it's all relative.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jun 24, 2010)

Just go here to this thread and join the club for $15 more and you can hunt deer too.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546918&highlight=


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 25, 2010)

idsman75 said:


> $600 isn't bad considering all of the food plots and permanent ground blinds that have been put in -- not to mention all the amenities.  I guess it's all relative.



Meant for 360 acres. Not a real piece of land..


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 25, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> Just go here to this thread and join the club for $15 more and you can hunt deer too.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546918&highlight=



Wow someone was trying to pull a fast one...hmm lets see $615 for full time access or $600 for 2 months of HOG hunting. Man thats a steal..why hasnt anyone jumped on that.

See I called it in my other thread..he wants his lease paid for.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 25, 2010)

william johnson said:


> 600 to hunt 360 acres until mid sep that dont sound fair to me.U cant let some of the guys off this form hunt it for free sounds like u want the hogs gone anyway




Took em right out of my mouth


----------

